# Help with HR24 Installaion



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I would appreciate any help with this potential issue.

My HR23-700 died last night and a replacement HR2x will be received in the next day or two. If an HR24 or HR25 is sent to me and they are equipped with DECA my question is this:

The HR23 was wired to the the existing router. There is an HR20 in the upstairs bedroom that is connected to the network via the Linksys WGA600N. MRV is currently authorized and "unsupported". It works very well for me. No SWM or anything fancy here. Will I be able to connect the HR24 the same way or do I need some DECA hardware for the HR20 upstairs.

Thanks in advance!

-Vinny


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"If" you get a HR24, you can use a cat5 cable and connect it like your old DVR.
You can't add a DECA to a HR24, because 1) it won't get power, 2) they have a DECA internally.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks,

I guess what I'm asking is....can I just swap out the defective HR23 with the HR24 and still have the HR20 (connected wireless) and use MRV.

Current configuration:

2 Sat lines into HR23
HR23 hardwired to router

2 Sat lines into HR20
HR20-700 wireless connected with Linksys WGA600N.

Another way of asking....Will the internal DECA force me into a DECA install or can I still use MRV the way I am currently. It works fine this way.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

It'll work as you had it before. Keep in mind that you'll need BBC's if you get something other than an HR23.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> It'll work as you had it before. Keep in mind that you'll need BBC's if you get something other than an HR23.


True. However I was assured that I would receive same model or upgrade. I'll believe it when I see it.

I hope they don't send downgrade...that would suck.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Vinny said:


> True. However I was assured that I would receive same model or upgrade. I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I hope they don't send downgrade...that would suck.


The HR24 is an upgrade (as is any other HR2x, really), but does require BBC's.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> The HR24 is an upgrade (as is any other HR2x, really), but does require BBC's.


If whatever they send needs BBC's then wouldn't they send them with the STB. How many people have BBC's laying around?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

They "should" send them with the unit, but if they don't simply call and ask for them and they will ship a pair out right away.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

carl6 said:


> They "should" send them with the unit, but if they don't simply call and ask for them and they will ship a pair out right away.


I hope they send them...if they don't it will delay me another 3 days.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I hope they send them...if they don't it will delay me another 3 days.


I wouldn't be too surprised to see you delayed, as the 24s don't come with BBCs, since they're mostly for SWiM setups.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised to see you delayed, as the 24s don't come with BBCs, since they're mostly for SWiM setups.


I must be losing it. I have a spare HR21 hooked up where the 23 was and there are BBC's attached to that...so....I have them if I need them.

I just hope if it is a 24 that I can just leave the set-up the same and continue using MRV without a SWM.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Vinny" said:


> I just hope if it is a 24 that I can just leave the set-up the same and continue using MRV without a SWM.


You can.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

This has kind of resolved itself because my replacement for the HR23 is an HR21...which doesn't make me happy since the HD is only 320GB not 500GB (like the 23). I called DirecTV and very nicely expressed my displeasure. They are trying to replace again (with no promises) and hope the next replacement is an HR23 or better.

We will see.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Vinny said:


> This has kind of resolved itself because my replacement for the HR23 is an HR21...which doesn't make me happy since the HD is only 320GB not 500GB (like the 23). I called DirecTV and very nicely expressed my displeasure. They are trying to replace again (with no promises) and hope the next replacement is an HR23 or better.
> 
> We will see.


Geesh at the very least they should of sent you a HR23


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Geesh at the very least they should of sent you a HR23


Jackie...I totally agree and told them as much. They're trying again and hopefully its resolved on Friday when I get the next delivery.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

I received the replacement of the replacement today. They sent an HR22-100 which is fine by me. It has the 500GB Hard Drive so all is good in the Vinny household.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Were BBC's included?


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes they were and now I have 2 spares just in case.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Vinny said:


> I received the replacement of the replacement today. They sent an HR22-100 which is fine by me. It has the 500GB Hard Drive so all is good in the Vinny household.


Glad to hear this! Enjoy the more equal replacement.

I am looking to see what I get today. I'm getting a replacement for a replacement as I needed my replacement to have 3D and was sent HR20.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

"mika911" said:


> Glad to hear this! Enjoy the more equal replacement.
> 
> I am looking to see what I get today. I'm getting a replacement for a replacement as I needed my replacement to have 3D and was sent HR20.


I hope it works out for you.


----------

